# tail light strobes / led



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi guys looking to get some opinions. i had a set of strobes in my head lights & tail lights in my old truck. they were bright & nice. Now i got a new truck and just wanna throw something in the tail lights. gonna go led now. seen the 2 led kit on strobes & more believe its like around a $100 kit is that a decent one? i liked the led cause now you dont need the brain mounted in the vehicle like with the strobe kit. I dont need something expensive just something for the tail lights i already have a strobe on top. thanks for any input.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I went with Whelen. Little bit more money but better warranty and an American made product from an American company.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Fenix cannons, I love my amber/white leds in my reverse light, blindingly bright


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Whelen and Feniex are both great company's.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

I installed a pair of amber/clear feniex cannons the other day in my reverse lights and really like them.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I have my cannons with separate switches for front and back and a pattern change switch, I love being able to turn all 4 on white when I'm out in the woods or need some light out in the field, for whatever reason, they are out of sync right now but that is easily remedied.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I went to feniex.com and they have no pricing. Also I am alittle confused as to how they work. They are a led hideaway, then when you put the truck in reverse they are a sold bright back up light ? Then when you go back into drive they flash ?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

We carry all three brands and depending on what color lens you're going to mount them behind will dictate if you can use them as a dual function LED. One thing to keep in mind if you go with a half Amber and half clear LED your decreasing your light output of the light in half because you would only be using the amber half for warning. Once you do that you kind of defeat the purpose of the hideaway because they are already at a fairly small light to begin with. My opinion would be to use some separate LED lights for backup lights and let the LEDs burn power behind your lens. I am not a fan of any split the color hideaway LEDs. You just increase the output by half which is a lot when you're looking at such a small light.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Louis I value your opinion, but I would have to respectfully disagree, although I am sure a solid color led will put out more light in whichever solid color you choose, the cannons put out more than adequate color/brightness in my setup(clear lenses, replaced my factory backup lights in backup light housing, and clear lenses up front on corners) The cannons have 12 diodes? Six amber six white. The multicolor effect is just cool I think. The cannons have 3 separate modes depending on how you wire them in. When I reverse, they turn solid white. When my warning lights are on, the amber/white lights override the backup function and continue to flash whichever pattern I have chosen. They are a powerful light in a small package. They run anywhere from 60 to 75 per light which is expensive. I do not have any experience with any other brand lights so I can't really compare to other products, but I know the cannons are near if not the top of the line from what I have read. They are literally blindingly bright. I personally don't think I need any other lights or a light bar or beacon on top of the roof because they are kind of overkill already, as is.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you guys for all the input. it has been very helpful and informative. strobes & more, LOUIS , do you guys still have free shipping going on ?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

indplstim;1920850 said:


> Louis I value your opinion, but I would have to respectfully disagree, although I am sure a solid color led will put out more light in whichever solid color you choose, the cannons put out more than adequate color/brightness in my setup(clear lenses, replaced my factory backup lights in backup light housing, and clear lenses up front on corners) The cannons have 12 diodes? Six amber six white. The multicolor effect is just cool I think. The cannons have 3 separate modes depending on how you wire them in. When I reverse, they turn solid white. When my warning lights are on, the amber/white lights override the backup function and continue to flash whichever pattern I have chosen. They are a powerful light in a small package. They run anywhere from 60 to 75 per light which is expensive. I do not have any experience with any other brand lights so I can't really compare to other products, but I know the cannons are near if not the top of the line from what I have read. They are literally blindingly bright. I personally don't think I need any other lights or a light bar or beacon on top of the roof because they are kind of overkill already, as is.


I think what Louis was saying - and I agree with him - is that if you run the split mode in such a way that you only use the amber half for warning and the white half for backup - you lose 50% of the lighting power. Sounds like you're running the full light with both colors at once for warning. That should give you a pretty good power level in that mode. In reverse however, you're only seeing half the power of the light.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*hide away*

Although splitting the hide away will reduce output, the whelen vertex has six led's where the Feniex Cannon has 12. So, by splitting the Cannon you are doing nothing to the output when compared to the vertex.


----------

